# butterfly box



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

This box has taken longer than any other I have made. It's fought me every step of the way and been so close to being scrapped so many times....

But its as finished as i can get it, and am not embarrased by it, so heres my latest.

Built of layers of walnut and bubinga. the drawer fronts are padauk.

Forgot to add dimensions; 10" wide x 6" high x 6" deep


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a really lovely little item. The layering and combination of woods is very attractive. A really special gift for someone special. No apologies needed Bob, any one of us would be proud to have produced such a terrific butterfly. I haven't produced a bandsaw box I'd post here, at least, not yet.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

What Tom said.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Bob, That is the best Butterfly Box.Congratulations for having the fortitude to finish it because it must have been a real "B"to make.James


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

It was hard to make as I dont do any measuring, just work by hand and eye. And then of course I can reach a stage when I think "oops, wish I'd made a plan first". Many times with this one.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Bob, you always amaze me with your workmanship and the beauty of your products. It is always a pleasure seeing what you have done next. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Beautiful work. Results of your labor and frustrations are outstanding. Gorgeous box.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

May have fought you every step of the way Bob, however, the results speak for themselves. 

Well done!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Elegant! Beautiful work and choice of woods.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

More patience and skill than I got. Great job!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That's just gorgeous, Bob! I've made a few bandsaw boxes but they were very plain, especially compared to yours. I may have to try one again someday.

David


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, Bob. I've always loved the work you do with complimentary colors of layers. What were the woods you used?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I cant do proper joinery, my brain just cant plan far enough ahead. But the boxes test me every step of the way purely because i dont plan.
I started another project and the mrs said "whats it going to be?"
I answered "either a wall clock or a fruit bowl, I'll let you know when its finished".

Chessnut.... this one is layered walnut and bubinga with padauk drawer fronts.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What a magnificent job, the only thing you could have done better would have been to take photographs showing HOW you made it.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

harrysin said:


> What a magnificent job, the only thing you could have done better would have been to take photographs showing HOW you made it.


Harry, something else I cant plan for.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I know I've said it before but *Bogglement!* and a Holy Hanna! thrown in for emphasis...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bob , that is truly a masterpiece. You have some mad skills there


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely a lovely box.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

ob I think it was well worth the effort you put into it. :smile:


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> I cant do proper joinery, my brain just cant plan far enough ahead. But the boxes test me every step of the way purely because i dont plan.
> I started another project and the mrs said "whats it going to be?"
> I answered "either a wall clock or a fruit bowl, I'll let you know when its finished".
> 
> Chessnut.... this one is layered walnut and bubinga with padauk drawer fronts.


I may not be able to sleep again until I’ve seen a wall clock that stores fruit, I can’t wait to see what it looks like. About the best compliment I can give you for your butterfly box is, the Missus is sitting next to me, saw it, and now wants one. Sure came out better than the corn hole game I made for my kid, but that was my first project, I expect a large learning curve. I like your process.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done Bob. The ones that fight you are the ones you can't wait to finish but "have to".

What finish did you choose?


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

artman60 said:


> I may not be able to sleep again until I’ve seen a wall clock that stores fruit, I can’t wait to see what it looks like. About the best compliment I can give you for your butterfly box is, the Missus is sitting next to me, saw it, and now wants one. Sure came out better than the corn hole game I made for my kid, but that was my first project, I expect a large learning curve. I like your process.


A wall clock that stores fruit ?? But wouldn't it be full of "ticks" ?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

The "fruity wall clock" comment came from me watching a dave henry you tube video. the fruit bowl is plan A, if it goes bad, I can make a wall clock out of the wreckage.
I love his use of birdmouth router bits to make multi sided boxes (or trays) and his laid back style is great.

I've had a few failures already due to my inability to plan several steps ahead. but have ordered the extra deep cutter he uses and i WILL produce something that does not need a bandsaw.

I cant guarantee it will hold edibles or tell the time though.

This box is finished with oil based wipe on poly. But as I had several failures on the finish and had to remove the coatings each time. the whole surface was finished with 0000 wire wool before the poly was applied. This time I did not dilute with white spirit, and I found that a single ultra thin wipe of neat poly gave me a pretty good shine.


----------



## crittergitter (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, I have to say... When I saw the words "butterfly box" I was thinking of one of those boxes people put out in the yard. That supposedly Butterflies use for "nesting"... I mean how hard can that be? It's just an elongated Bird house without a bottom and a couple of ventilation slots. Usually painted something bright and colorful. BOY! Was I wrong. 
Absolutely beautiful!! Alot of TNT "time-n-talent" and the love for wood working went into that work of art.
Great Job


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Gorgeous box!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow it is wonderful


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

Man, that is quite a box. Really, really neat! Well done!


----------

